# check this video



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

i ride in it and edited it and filmed it.
critic it please guys
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/5173/
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/5173/


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

damn thats some crazy stuff, did you build it? some nice riding on your part


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah,taken 4yrs so far


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

well i'm impressed!


----------



## laxking77 (Sep 16, 2007)

this is sick. maybe one of the coolest videos i have ever. seen. You are an amazing rider and im telling all my friends about this video. This is the kind of riding I like. Whats your method for just building a wood ramp like the one at the end.?


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Very, very nice.

Who's the song by?


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Excellent riding and nice building dude.

Obviously you've got the trackstand and quarter ratchet down to a science. Dan Cowan is that you??  

Thanks for sharing!! :thumbsup: 

Cheers,
EB


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

the track is rational-king cobb steelie from the album junior relaxer


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

building is about triangles/

make the take off ladder,stake it into the ground in 4 places thetrianglate from stakes to ladder etc..


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

Impressive! Nice work Jedi!


----------



## theDoubleD (Nov 3, 2006)

if you dont mind me asking, but how much money have you guys dropped into your project? it looks super expensive! anywho its sick! props


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

500 pounds in wood at the most


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

Great stuff! I wish there was something like that near my place. I guess it's time to start building!


----------



## Iron Horse 775 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jedi... You are the master!
great job/ vid :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome skills mate! Very impressive!!! I was nervous just watching that......

Being up in the tree line reminds me of something...... oh yes- EWOKS- lol


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

Build 'em high and build 'em skinny! 

A River Runs Through It ain't got nothin' on you...


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

the helmet cam section was sweet


----------



## miketech1 (Jun 20, 2006)

That is some sweet ridin' dude. I was very impressed. Keep em coming.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Dayum........build much?


What's up with the funky vid ratio.

You shoot in 16:9 and then render in 4:3?

Hard to get a feel for what that stuff actually looks like.


Nice work man. Pretty impressive


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

by farf the most extensive laddersystem ive ever seen
how big is it


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Dayum........build much?
> 
> What's up with the funky vid ratio.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you be in Bakersfield?

Nice ladders!


----------



## SUITEDFINGERS (Aug 21, 2006)

props!! keep building!!


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

yeah, aspect ratio could be better. I like all the smooth tranisitions and stationary camera placement..too bad you ride alone.(?) 

I saw this video the other day on PB, wasn't it VOD? VERY COOL VIDEO! Amazing balance! The vid just has a nice feel to it and your own riding area is just so sweet! I'm sure you spent so many manhours building that place. Even though it's hard work (I would know) it's still great just to be out on your own trail, away from the world, building whatever you want.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)

nicely done, what are u using for a hemlmet cam?


----------



## beamer (Sep 2, 2005)

Dang you would need to be a Jedi to ride all those skinnies. Very nice. Precision building there as well.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice, this is the 4th edit? Much better than the earlier versions, everything flows together nicely now. You must be spending a lot of time editing to get it this good. The music is a very good choice also.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

That was awesome. Those were some of the skinniest skinnies I've ever seen!


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

That is t.its and when I say t.its I mean big fat Oprah t.its! Makes me wish I had a big back yard and a whole bunch of wood oh and your skills too. Fitting music too...very nice all the way around!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that is some sick riding right there.


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Amazing! That's an impressive network of stunts you've built.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah its the 4th edit but has footage i shot yesterday in it too.
thanks for the comments guys.
it should render in widescreen,dunno why it doesnt :O(


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice music too....oh yeah good vid....great riding


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

ill riding. ill video. ill track.

i sense the force is strong in you, jedi.


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

WTF! Yea, basically what everyone else said. The riding is very smooth, the helmet cam section shows just how technical that kind of riding is and the music went great with it. hats of to you jedi. if you're not already, you should be doing that kind of stuff for a living (riding, filming and building)


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

nah, just do it for shits and giggles and to give others somewhere different to ride


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Dude thats friggen awesome! Great Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn I am jealous, you ride like a jedi well done.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

> What's up with the funky vid ratio.
> 
> You shoot in 16:9 and then render in 4:3?
> 
> Hard to get a feel for what that stuff actually looks like.


Maybe it has something to do with the way the host site converts the video? I've seen some of these sites really mess up video. Youtube almost always degrades the video quality but I've seen some places that really look like they mess with things like aspect ratio, etc.

Fantastic riding though. That thing is like a freeriders playground, a little something for everyone (though I don't think I'd ever be confident enough to ride some of those skinnies; your sense of balance is excellent).


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

i edit in prep for our next dvd(to raise funds for buying wood,nails etcc)
i just post the pracice clips for others to see.if it comes out in 4.3 then it squeezes the shot a bit but at least people can get the idea of the place


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

anyone who is into this style of riding who wants to come for a ride there pm me dudes!


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

does anyone ride a canfield on shore stuff?

i want a jedi if its suitable


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

skinnies skinnier that your tires...now thats skillz. agree with previous posts..great stuff.

that skinny network is insane..great work.


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Very impressive riding!! Thats awesome man!


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

dude........that was inspiring. The most extensive system of skinnies and bridges I've seen yet.


----------



## #1Hammerhead (Jan 1, 2007)

WOW, WOW & HOLY WOW! It doesn't get much better than that, between the layout and the riding. Other than some of the work done by the Collective, best video and riding I've seen, nicely done!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

wow....fricken intense

that is super duper awsome


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

great riding, great stability on different skinny's .. you got some guts too, great rider for sure i would like to see you on a trail that you dont ride often, but certainly you have a realy BIG potential, very great riding !


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

MAD props to you, dude! That was freakin' nuts! Your balance totally blows my mind. That curved skinny thing with a track on the inside for your rear tire was sooooo dope.


My favorite part was when you dropped off the side of the skinny down that wide ladder thing, though. Very nicely done. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, simply amazing!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

That is very impressive skinny ridding. The 2x4 skinny is just sick! I slam my shins every time I try one like that. 
I think the Can-Diggle would be a better fit for the Shore riding. The Jedi is made for top speed and the Diggle is more playful, really good at jumping, pedal kicking and tighter DH racing.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Dang, jedi! You are 'da man!
Is there an "outtake" (crash) video?


----------



## Raven6* (Jan 31, 2007)

Another good video Jedi! Thanks for sharing


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Two words*

Un-fvcking-believible and re-GodDamn-diculious.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks again guys.

flymybike, how much in pounds?


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

Mudd said:


> Is there an "outtake" (crash) video?


good question. Can we see that? Or are you so good you never crash? ;-)


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

the footage i have edited took me 1.5hrs to film over 2 sessions. i didnt jump/fall off during it or i would have showed it!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Here's what I wanna see....
Place the camera near either end on the teeter-totter and film your approach and/or takeoff.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

ok mudd, why though?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

jedi said:


> thanks again guys.
> 
> flymybike, how much in pounds?


The Jedi is $2699 US and $1313 pounds.
The Can-Diggle is $2275 US and $1107 pounds.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

hmmmm. not long left in the old demo9 you see...


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

My buddy had a demo 8 and 9. Before he bought a Lucky we traded bikes alot. The Demos feel really short, tight turning for sure and quite unstable at speed, not saying you can't make it go fast. There really fun when slower speed riding doing jumps or drops. A really good bike for what your doing in the video. Are you wanting to ride more stuff like in your video or higher speed riding? The Jedi performs best going really fast!!! The Can-Diggle is a good mix of good DH feel and slower speed handling.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

jedi said:


> ok mudd, why though?


If the camera can handle the shock....Mount the camera low to the end of the teeter and slightly off to the side.

You'll see the bike come on, then you'll see the background move up/down, and then the bike will move out of the scene, and the background will move down quickly!


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

Jedi, I just can't stop coming back to watch your vids. This is incredible stuff. Awesome riding, awesome building and I love the music. I'll keep an eye out for your other stuff.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

blimey, thanks!


----------



## rail the trail (Mar 10, 2007)

I loved it. Makes me want to ride and get better. Good job!!


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

****, all good comments.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

hey jedi...where are you located? 

this is just so that I can steer waaaaaay away from this place, and you. Make me look like a 1st grader on is wooden push bike.

Very nice riding there man, and awesome wood work too!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

wow, that's freaking amazing. awesome work. makes me wanna build.


----------



## ruckus222 (May 29, 2006)

I think you need more options. HA HA HA just kidding. That was an awesome display of workmanship and bike handling abilities. Impressive!!!


----------



## frankfurt (Jul 30, 2007)

Unreal, wow, I'm showing this to my friends that don't ride, and then they want to start riding

Keep it up!


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

no way!
how cool is that


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

jedi said:


> no way!
> how cool is that


jedi, you're famous here in SoCal too!..... http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/general-discussion/11187-guy-insane.html


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

jedi said:


> [email protected]


I need to introduce you to "taffy15"!


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

Mudd said:


> I need to introduce you to "taffy15"!


eh? why??


----------



## BartBoy (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow......
*Speechless*


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

come on guys its just riding ladders and stuff!
cool remarks anyway


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

jedi said:


> eh? why??


Master wooden structure trail builder.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

what? there's 2 of us? ;O)


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Props u have great skills, those thin skinnies make me sweat bullits just watching, enjoy your playground!


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

if any of you find yourselves in the uk(hertfordshire) shout me a holla


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*A+*

I really enjoyed it.Nice riding too.Movies like this are what makes this website fun.Thank you.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks dude


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

frankfurt said:


> Unreal, wow, I'm showing this to my friends that don't ride, and then they want to start riding
> 
> Keep it up!


this quote blows me away


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

WOW! Mad skilz!!


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

lol!


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Great trailwork, and you ride it killa. Wish it was on this side of the pond...


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

kind words again , thank you


----------

